# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt

## dimgr

έχει κανεις το serial καλώδιο να μου κάνει reflash ένα access point μου? έκανα upload openwrt, κάτι πήγε στραβά και κόλλησε. Το site του openwrt λέει πρέπει να πειράξω κάτι στο board του access point να το κάνω δηλαδή να δέχεται serial καλώδιο . Αυτό εγώ δε μπορώ να το κάνω , δεν έχει καν serial port το AP... μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς? ::

----------


## DrLO

> έχει κανεις το serial καλώδιο να μου κάνει reflash ένα access point μου? έκανα upload openwrt, κάτι πήγε στραβά και κόλλησε. Το site του openwrt λέει πρέπει να πειράξω κάτι στο board του access point να το κάνω δηλαδή να δέχεται serial καλώδιο . Αυτό εγώ δε μπορώ να το κάνω , δεν έχει καν serial port το AP... μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς?


Αν μιλάμε για WRT54 από v2 και πάνω η πλακέτα πρέπει να έχει πάνω υποδοχή για να κολλήσεις σηρειάκη. Δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στο κόσμο αν δεν ξέρεις από ηλεκτρονικές κατσκευές.

----------

